# First Electric Grand Prix de Pau



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

While the EV Cup is supposed to hold some races later this year (2011), another event has been announced with a firm date. The First Electric Grand Prix de Pau will be held on the weekend of the 20th of May. Pau is an old town in southwest France close to the Pyrenees. They've been holding races since 1901 on a street circuit.

I've followed the route using Google street view and it looks pretty nice. The cars involved are those currently competing in the Trophee Andros ice-racing series. They have Siemens AC motors good for 122 horsepower and were built by Exagon Engineering. No word yet on which drivers will be involved.


----------

